# Ideal MIDI foot controller for an Axe-Fx?



## DanD (Jul 15, 2010)

I've considered the Voodoo Lab's Ground Control, but it's $400 alone without expression pedals. Doesn't Misha use a Line 6 FVB? They cost the same, and have more capabilities.


----------



## Thoma (Jul 15, 2010)

Someone recently posted a video of the new foot controller that fractal has been working on to specifically work with the axe-fx check fractal's website or youtube, but also the price rumoured was much more steep between 600-900 dollars not including expression pedals, but keep in mind no one knows yet hope that helps


----------



## biggness (Jul 15, 2010)

DanD said:


> I've considered the Voodoo Lab's Ground Control, but it's $400 alone without expression pedals. Doesn't Misha use a Line 6 FVB? They cost the same, and have more capabilities.




Nope, he uses the Ground Control Pro.


----------



## Moro (Jul 16, 2010)

It depends on the setup you're looking for.

If you want program switches and IA switches for every effect as well, then maybe you need a Liquid Foot. It doesn't have an EXP pedal, but it does have the jack for it, so any volume pedal is good.

http://www.liquid-foot.com/index.shtml

If you just want the program changes and the up and down for switching banks, the RJM Mastermind will do just fine, and it has the EXP pedal jack too.

RJM Music Technology, Inc. - Creators of the RG-16, Amp Gizmo and other MIDI switching systems

Keep in mind, unlike the behringer one and all those other plastic ones, these two I'm telling you about are build like tanks, so they cost a bit more.


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 16, 2010)

Moro said:


> It depends on the setup you're looking for.
> 
> If you want program switches and IA switches for every effect as well, then maybe you need a Liquid Foot. It doesn't have an EXP pedal, but it does have the jack for it, so any volume pedal is good.
> 
> ...



a MIDI setup is in my future, and I've wanted a liquid foot for a long time...from what I read, I'm staying away from that company until they (he?) gets supply/demand/customer service figured out

that said, the mastermind is high on my list. RJM seems to make some really good products at fair prices comparatively


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 16, 2010)

Don't buy a Line 6 FBV. They are cheaply made and notorious for breaking. I had a Flextone III for just over 1 year, and I was on my 3rd FBV when I sold it (it never left my apartment, and it was never stood or stomped on).


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 16, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Don't buy a Line 6 FBV. They are cheaply made and notorious for breaking. I had a Flextone III for just over 1 year, and I was on my 3rd FBV when I sold it (it never left my apartment, and it was never stood or stomped on).



Really? the FBV express or ? 
I've been stomping the hell out of my FBV express during gigs (even fell on it) and it still works perfectly.


----------



## Moro (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah, the Liquid Foot guy does not have the supply and I hear you have to wait a lot for a unit. That sucks. But other than that, it looks cool.

Also, there's the "official" foot controller for the AxeFx coming soon. The MFC-101. 



And finally there's this: Peak2005 Guitar Audio and MIDI Switching Products

They seem to be a copy of the Axess stuff. But I can't find any reviews. I'm looking for a MIDI foot controller too, and I thought the price was very attractive, and the "coming soon", bigger foot controller looks cool. But they're in Thailand and there are no reviews anywhere... It's sort of obscure.

I might end up getting the RJM. I just haven't made up my mind yet, I need to decide if I need IA switches or not.


----------



## Scarpie (Aug 1, 2010)

Behringer fcb1010 anyone?

i'm in the market for one, and was wondering if anyone uses them with their axe fx? Easy to use? Worth it?


----------



## S-O (Aug 1, 2010)

As mentioned, the FCB1010 with or without the Uno mod.

The GCP is bad ass, and more affordable compared to the liquid foot.

Rocktron midimate is not one to count out either.


----------



## JoeMalov (Aug 1, 2010)

Slightly off topic, but is the Ground Control Pro able to store individual effects, or can it only store presets?


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 2, 2010)

I just ordered the Rocktron Midi Mate. I have heard good things and it goes for $200.


----------



## Baco (Aug 2, 2010)

JoeMalov said:


> Slightly off topic, but is the Ground Control Pro able to store individual effects, or can it only store presets?



I use the bottom 4 switches for switching presets and the top 8 switches for turning effect blocks on/off within these presets. Is this what you want to do? If so, the GCPro is perfekt for that


----------



## JoeMalov (Aug 2, 2010)

Baco said:


> I use the bottom 4 switches for switching presets and the top 8 switches for turning effect blocks on/off within these presets. Is this what you want to do? If so, the GCPro is perfekt for that



Exactly what I want, thanks man!


----------



## Baco (Aug 2, 2010)

No problem, my pleasure 

Just configure the IA buttons so that they transmit a MIDI Control message, you can number them as you want. Then you go into the AxeFX midi menu and you set the parameters/items you want to control using these control messages (use the learn option).

(I haven't received my ultra yet, but this is the more or less the way you have to do it)

I'm now doing the same with a G Major 2, just so that you don't think I'm making this al up


----------



## right_to_rage (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a Behringer FCB1010 with the uno mod. It was cheap, and it works awesome. Very easy to program with your computer, and very versatile with stomp box mode. I'm almost certain that Fredrik Thordendal uses the same thing for his axe fx, and if its good for him its good for me.


----------



## eyebanez333 (Aug 2, 2010)

+1 to the Behringer. I don't have an AxeFX..but it works great for my Gmajor


----------



## Fionn (Aug 2, 2010)

Yamaha MFC10


----------



## Dehumanize (Aug 2, 2010)

I would wait for the Fractal Audio MIDI controller to be released and then grab a couple Mission Engineering expression pedals.


----------



## mrhankey87 (Aug 2, 2010)

The Fractal Audio controller would be the best choice, definitely.


----------

